# Diesel Engine Shutdown Soon



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Well what a yucky situation, glad your wife is ok, engine just shutting off could be a dangerous situation. I am with you, I can't see the EGR causing the engine to die. Keep us posted. Hope it is something minor or covered by warranty


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yup - especially with the fog. Though she'd probably have had time to cost it into the gas station had she been moving when it died.

I'm hoping so too. I can't see any part that would fail that wouldn't be covered under powertrain. To me, engine stopped running = powertrain warranty. 

I wonder if the charge piping popped off the throttle blade. I was pretty sure I had it on there, and we drove the car for almost two weeks (in a lot of stop and go, and a lot of me having some fun on the peninsula roads) without any issue. I'm glad it didn't happen during vacation!

Dealer told my wife they'll call me (my number is the one on file, and they know I'm the technical one) either later today or tomorrow morning. They're also going to do the latest recall while its there.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

No updates on the CTD as of the time they closed - no worries. Got a call around 1PM that they had their first loaner come back, and that we could swing by in a few hours (with my wife, obviously, haha) and pick it up - and by the time we got there, there were a whole bunch of them back.

We got a 2018 Equinox Premier, 1.5L Turbo, AWD. I'm very impressed with how composed it is making turns (all the reviews have been surprised at how well Chevy did on the handling), it's actually a hoot to drive.












































































Giant dual-pane sunroof!










There are literally _three_ Summit White vehicles at our house currently.


----------



## AlbertaDiesel (Aug 30, 2017)

Too bad it isn't the new diesel Equinox. It would be interesting to know how it is.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

AlbertaDiesel said:


> Too bad it isn't the new diesel Equinox. It would be interesting to know how it is.


Yes - that'd have been real cool if it was!


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Equinox looks more interesting than before. Hope your CTD outcome is positive.

While they have you in such a nice loaner, hey take your time on fixing Diesel.


----------



## Deeezel (Dec 27, 2016)

My diesel is at the dealer right now, and they gave me a 18 equinox lt with the 2.0 litre turbo in it. It is a fun little suv to drive and very torquey.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> While they have you in such a nice loaner, hey take your time on fixing Diesel.


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Congrats on the first Diesel Cruze runaway on the forum. That's what the throttle valve is there for.


But its probably some simple fuel issue like you said. Maybe the ECM got a bad reading on the RPM. If they open the intercooler pipe and oil pours out well, congrats on the new Equinox.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Given that I haven't gotten a call, it's likely that they're waiting on the part to come in, and that it'll be covered under warranty (i.e. - the HPFP - which is $1200 on its own, online). 

Or, they're still trying to diagnose it. Either way - free nice car for that much longer is something I don't mind. The only downside is the dog's car mat (which covers the entirety of the rear seat, and has his seat belt harness attachments) is in the Cruze, and we have to take him into the vet on Saturday for his dental cleaning...which means he's probably going in the Volt (no pets in the loaner)...ugh. That'll be excess dog hair in both cars, instead of just one.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Love that interior color scheme. I have similar in my Cruze.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

MP81 said:


> Given that I haven't gotten a call, it's likely that they're waiting on the part to come in, and that it'll be covered under warranty (i.e. - the HPFP - which is $1200 on its own, online).
> 
> Or, they're still trying to diagnose it. Either way - free nice car for that much longer is something I don't mind. The only downside is the dog's car mat (which covers the entirety of the rear seat, and has his seat belt harness attachments) is in the Cruze, and we have to take him into the vet on Saturday for his dental cleaning...which means he's probably going in the Volt (no pets in the loaner)...ugh. That'll be excess dog hair in both cars, instead of just one.


Swing by the shop before they close tonight and grab the dog bed?
Cover the back of the Volt with an old blanket?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Taxman said:


> Swing by the shop before they close tonight and grab the dog bed?
> Cover the back of the Volt with an old blanket?


I have a cover we used for our old couch, which will work. But he's a Husky, so his hair just goes literally everywhere.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Just got off the phone with the dealer. Fuel pressure and everything checks out. However, when they went to pull it in Wednesday - battery was dead, and they had to jump start it. My wife didn't wait that long to get towed, and only tried to start it once (knowing how many times you can try cranking that from when we had the fuel gel a couple winters ago, this is hardly enough to kill the battery), so that's what he wanted to make sure. They tested the battery - tested good. Went to bring it in on Thursday - battery dead, again. This time it tested bad.

Their theory is that a cell is starting to go - and knowing the issues people have had with these batteries in the past, that does not surprise me. If the cell is flaking in and out, it will absolutely initial the "Diesel Engine Shutdown". So, I'm having them replace that expensive-ass thing (not like I can drive it home and do it myself), and we'll see where that goes. It's not stocked, so he has to order it in, so looks like we have the Equinox longer - which I'm totally okay with.

We also had a CEL that has been going on and off, but isn't related, and is the DEF heater - which conveniently does _not_ have the extra coverage the reservoir got, though I thought they were the same part? Either way, that doesn't need to be fixed at the moment, it's just good to know.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Well something fried. They'll figure it out. I hope they ordered more than one battery.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Just got off the phone with the dealer. Fuel pressure and everything checks out. However, when they went to pull it in Wednesday - battery was dead, and they had to jump start it. My wife didn't wait that long to get towed, and only tried to start it once (knowing how many times you can try cranking that from when we had the fuel gel a couple winters ago, this is hardly enough to kill the battery), so that's what he wanted to make sure. They tested the battery - tested good. Went to bring it in on Thursday - battery dead, again. This time it tested bad.
> 
> Their theory is that a cell is starting to go - and knowing the issues people have had with these batteries in the past, that does not surprise me. If the cell is flaking in and out, it will absolutely initial the "Diesel Engine Shutdown". So, I'm having them replace that expensive-ass thing (not like I can drive it home and do it myself), and we'll see where that goes. It's not stocked, so he has to order it in, so looks like we have the Equinox longer - which I'm totally okay with.
> 
> We also had a CEL that has been going on and off, but isn't related, and is the DEF heater - which conveniently does _not_ have the extra coverage the reservoir got, though I thought they were the same part? Either way, that doesn't need to be fixed at the moment, it's just good to know.


This stupid def thing seems insane. If big trucks had to fart with def like we do they would be along the side of the road all the time. I haven't had issues yet, but looks like it may be coming.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> This stupid def thing seems insane. If big trucks had to fart with def like we do they would be along the side of the road all the time. I haven't had issues yet, but looks like it may be coming.


umm, big trucks have had to fart with def for years


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Snipesy said:


> Well something fried. They'll figure it out. I hope they ordered more than one battery.


Yeah...or is in the process of it. I know the batteries on the CTD are known to be sketchy.



IndyDiesel said:


> This stupid def thing seems insane. If big trucks had to fart with def like we do they would be along the side of the road all the time. I haven't had issues yet, but looks like it may be coming.


He referred to it as a "B-Code" meaning it cannot cause a shutdown (or countdown, I'd imagine).


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

boraz said:


> umm, big trucks have had to fart with def for years


There's not much wrong with their DEF systems, and the guys with DPF troubles are mostly the same guys who insist on idling their engines 12 hours a day. 

One very important difference on the DPF: They get a little light on the dash telling them they need to regen the DPF soon or their truck will start slowing down. If they just got off the freeway to make a delivery, they ignore the light for now. If they're on the open road, they wait until the next hill and hit the regen button. Sometimes they need to do a parked regen. Once again, it's done with a push of a button, not a trip to the dealer. 

Truck manufacturers trust their drivers and expect them to do the right thing with the equipment when given the proper information. Chevy thinks the cars will be more dependable if they don't let the driver make any important decisions, or even let the driver know what's happening under the hood.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Taxman said:


> Chevy thinks the cars will be more dependable if they don't let the driver make any important decisions, or even let the driver know what's happening under the hood.


I really wish the CTD had a Manual Regen option. My last three regens have triggered literally the moment I hit major traffic jams, after driving hours at highway speeds. 

Would be nice to have the option to set a regen when soot mass reaches a minimum level (say 18 or 19). That way regens could be optimized to complete uninterrupted at speed rather than jerking around in stop n go traffic.

But, I get it. Cars have to be set up for the lowest common denominator.

Rant over.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Yeah...or is in the process of it. I know the batteries on the CTD are known to be sketchy.


Actually I'm saying the battery is fine, or rather, was... If I'm right something is draining it. Obviously ECM related, maybe even the ECM itself.

They'll figure it out, eventually. Probably at the cost of another battery, so you'll have the equinox for awhile.

If it is the ECM, or related, it should be covered by warranty, and thus your battery will be covered as well.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Snipesy said:


> Actually I'm saying the battery is fine, or rather, was... If I'm right something is draining it. Obviously ECM related, maybe even the ECM itself.
> 
> They'll figure it out, eventually. Probably at the cost of another battery, so you'll have the equinox for awhile.
> 
> If it is the ECM, or related, it should be covered by warranty, and thus your battery will be covered as well.


Even though the battery tested bad on the battery tester? If the cell were flaking out, rather than just outright immediately failing, it'd have been doing it for a while. Also - if the cell dropped, it wouldn't have been able to run the starter, would it?

Would be great if it ends up being covered. Currently it's not, because it's just the battery, but if they put the new one in, and it's still not fixed, then yes...either some kind of ground (doubt it), or like you said, the more likely route - the ECM.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Even though the battery tested bad on the battery tester? If the cell were flaking out, rather than just outright immediately failing, it'd have been doing it for a while. Also - if the cell dropped, it wouldn't have been able to run the starter, would it?
> 
> Would be great if it ends up being covered. Currently it's not, because it's just the battery, but if they put the new one in, and it's still not fixed, then yes...either some kind of ground (doubt it), or like you said, the more likely route - the ECM.


If it really is battery related other modules would have problems well before the ECM. Just look at the symptoms from the negative battery cable issue.
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-g...al-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.html


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

We've had that replaced twice - he was speaking of the 75,000 other ground cables that are in the engine bay - I've never seen so many on a car. It's actually quite impressive.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Taxman said:


> There's not much wrong with their DEF systems, and the guys with DPF troubles are mostly the same guys who insist on idling their engines 12 hours a day.
> 
> One very important difference on the DPF: They get a little light on the dash telling them they need to regen the DPF soon or their truck will start slowing down. If they just got off the freeway to make a delivery, they ignore the light for now. If they're on the open road, they wait until the next hill and hit the regen button. Sometimes they need to do a parked regen. Once again, it's done with a push of a button, not a trip to the dealer.
> 
> Truck manufacturers trust their drivers and expect them to do the right thing with the equipment when given the proper information. Chevy thinks the cars will be more dependable if they don't let the driver make any important decisions, or even let the driver know what's happening under the hood.


nice little story, I wish any of it was at all true.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Got the car back today - new AGM Delco Professional replacement battery (3 year replacement warranty on those) installed. They put about 60 miles of test driving on the car, didn't have an issue, but we will keep monitoring it.

They washed it for us too! Now that we have it back, I can put on the Ultra Racing rear lower brace.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Still confident it wasn't battery. Whether or not you see the problem again is a different story. Soft error. Cosmic rays. Those things. Rare, but possible. Asks Toyota.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I think you just have to go with what dealer says on this one. Hope it fixes your issue long term.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> I think you just have to go with what dealer says on this one. Hope it fixes your issue long term.


Yep, can't do much else at this point. Clearly the battery was shot, regardless, so we did need a new one. And I'm thinking the new one should be better than the OEM, being an AGM. Not the worst thing, I suppose.

If it does it again, then we know to look elsewhere. Also possible that removing the battery gave a hard reset on the ECM, who knows.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

MP81 said:


> Yep, can't do much else at this point. Clearly the battery was shot, regardless, so we did need a new one. And I'm thinking the new one should be better than the OEM, being an AGM. Not the worst thing, I suppose.
> 
> If it does it again, then we know to look elsewhere. Also possible that removing the battery gave a hard reset on the ECM, who knows.


CTD Factory battery is AGM.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Tomko said:


> CTD Factory battery is AGM.


Ahh, so it is - guess I never noticed that. Did it have a 3-year warranty as well?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

MP81 said:


> Ahh, so it is - guess I never noticed that. Did it have a 3-year warranty as well?


3 / 36


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

So it was covered under B2B. 

This one is 36-month only, no mileage constraint.


----------



## sparkola (Jun 9, 2014)

I had a few Diesel engine shutdown moments last Summer always on the expressway. I changed my #1 Exhaust gas temp sensor while changing my number 3 sensor due to a code for #2 and #3 sensors not playing well together. It seemed to make that problem go away.


----------

